# Laptop mit ATIMobilityRadeon7500 - Darstellungsproblem



## AleX (17. März 2005)

*Laptop mit ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 - Darstellungsproblem*

hai,

und zwar hab ich foldendes Problem:
Wenn ich ein Spiel auf dem Laptop starte, erscheint unter opengl je nach 
angegebender Auflösung im Spiel die eigentlich Engine nicht auf Vollbild,
stattdessen kleiner skalliert.
In CounterStrike 1.5 zum Beispiel erscheint auch das Menü schon nur ganz
klein mittig am Monitor?!

Hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann..
Google hat auch nicht geholfen...

danke im Voraus
alex


//edit: wenn ich aber z.b nen screenshot mach, dann hat er nur den wirklich
ausgefüllten Bereich, also z.b bei cs das Menü...


----------



## AleX (18. März 2005)

Hat niemand schon ein vergleichbares Problem gehabt?

Win nun soweit, dass es was mit dem Breitbild des tfts zu tun hat...
Gibt es ein Tool, mit dem man die Auflösung irgendwie umschalten kann?

alex


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. März 2005)

Man sollte bei Aktuellen Ati Treibern in den Treibern einstellen können das er bei niedriegeren Auflösungen das Bild streckt.
Bei einigen Geräten kann man das auch im Bios machen.
Das geht aber nur im selben Verhältniss wie die Auflösung ( also 4:3 , 16:9... )
Bei Breitbild hast du ein Problem, Counterstrike ist da ziemlich "doof" was Auflösungen auserhalb von 4:3 angeht.
Breitbild würde ich nur mit aktuellen Treibern in CS 1.6 versuchen.

Wenn dein Hersteller keine Aktuellen Treiber anbietet empfehle ich die Omega Driver oder die DNA Driver  

Für CS Spieler ist DNA am besten dort werden für CS eigene OpenGL Treiber mitgeliefert die nur mit CS Funktionieren. ( man kann diese mit einem klick auch auf den Standart OpenGL Treiber umstellen )


----------



## AleX (19. März 2005)

hai, danke für den Tipp.

"Man sollte bei Aktuellen Ati Treibern in den Treibern einstellen können das er bei niedriegeren Auflösungen das Bild streckt."
^- hat geklappt.

War nur ein wenig dumm in der monitor-verwaltung versteckt.

nochmals danke.

gruß alex


----------

